# Konnichiwa!



## Shiro_Ryuu (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello everyone. My name is Dan and I'm 18 years old. I have practiced TKD for 3 years and have a black belt at that art. Currently I do Muay Thai and Jiujitsu in hopes of one day becoming an MMA fighter or a Kickboxer. Nice to meet all of you people!  :asian:


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Dan.  MMA?  That's tough stuff!:drinkbeer


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Dan.  I'm Dan too.  There can never be enough Dans.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!


----------

